# Layne norton: The natural???unleashed!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

LAYNE NORTON: THE NATURAL???UNLEASHED! by Leigh Penman As a natural bodybuilder, Layne Norton has recently expressed some very interesting theories when it comes to achieving a state of anabolism in the body without the use of drugs. He also has some unique approaches to training in order to stimulate maximum growth. Fortunately for us, he [...]

*Read More...*


----------

